
Show HN: Whistlegraph TikTok Compilation [video] - justanothersys
https://youtu.be/pfqz5-MQmWc
======
justanothersys
Ex dev here. I have been making these little experimental audiovisual programs
for kids on TikTok that they can memorize and re-perform in their notebooks.

They are inspired by my years of playing video games and telling computers
what to draw with creative coding environments like Processing. My audience is
starting to compose and post their own too, which has been great!

I know most HN people probably aren't on TikTok so here is a little
compilation with some commentary at the end.

